# Car won't start



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

When I turn it over nothing happens and all the lights go out, when I turn key off lights come back on


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have you checked the battery voltage?


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

Battery is new. Code p0443 is coming up


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Still..you sound like a dead battery.

P0443 is purge control. Or circuit.


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

I have one connector that I can't find it's home. It's on the back with the starter alternator.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Get a multimeter and check battery voltage with all power off. With the meter still on the battery put the key in and turn on but don’t start ( so the lights turn on ). Let us know what readings you come up with. Sounds like bad battery.


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

It's 11.8. I told u it's a brand new battery.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Steven jeffress said:


> It's 11.8. I told u it's a brand new battery.


is that with lights on or off?


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

11.9 off 
11.7 on


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

I replaced the old engine but kept old wiring harness and all electrical components


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Steven jeffress said:


> 11.9 off
> 11.7 on



Get your battery charged or jump started. 12.6v is fully charged. I consider 12.2v a dead battery.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Steven jeffress said:


> I replaced the old engine but kept old wiring harness and all electrical components


Has the car started at all since the engine swap?


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

No. I just got finished and turned key on and it clicked once and then nothing and lights go out. It's hooked up to my diesel and still the same. Turn key on lights go out


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

I have one connector in the back, by the starter that I can't find where it goes


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I would have no idea where it would plug in.

Check ignition switch for 5v

Verify trans is in park, also try starting in neutral.

verify crank relay is clicking when attempting to start

do you have 12v at the starter relay? 

12v at the starter? 

check for ground wires you may have missed.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Can also consider checking the power steering rack wiring. Rodents like to chew those wires like it’s licorice. You would also have a no start condition when the car cannot communicate with the steering. Although you would have a code u0100.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Steven jeffress said:


> 11.9 off
> 11.7 on


Your battery is DEAD.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Your battery is DEAD.


That’s what I was saying. At least it seems to only need a charge and there aren’t dead cells.


----------



## BigRed1979 (Feb 12, 2021)

Steven jeffress said:


> When I turn it over nothing happens and all the lights go out, when I turn key off lights come back on


Bad battery or connection to the battery sounds first check, does it do a tick or clicking when you turn the key to start?


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

It is charged to 14v.


BigRed1979 said:


> Bad battery or connection to the battery sounds first check, does it do a tick or clicking when you turn the key to start?


It clicks once, which I think is the crankshaft solenoid. Then nothing and all lights go out


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's the follow up, car is running smooth as a baby's bottom. IT WASN'T THE BATTERY!!! After doing all the things y'all suggested, I decided to find out where the connector went that I could find. Turns out it's right under the starter, I plugged it in and car started right up. Thank y'all for everything.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Steven jeffress said:


> It is charged to 14v.
> 
> It clicks once, which I think is the crankshaft solenoid. Then nothing and all lights go out


you have something causing a drawdown on yor battery. I would start with the Purge circuit wiring.


To cause a *P0443*, there has to be
a problem with the purge control CIRCUIT, not necessarily the valve. Usually they are a unit housing the valve and the solenoid as an assembly.
Or it could be comprised of a separate solenoid with vacuum lines to a purge valve. That said, it could be any of the following:
Bad purge solenoid (internal short or open)
Wiring harness chafing or rubbing another component causing short or open on control circuit
Connector worn, broken or shorted due to water intrusion
Driver circuit inside powertrain control module (PCM) is bad
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0443 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Moved: Community Help is a place to ask for help with the Forum, not your car.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I’ve sold plenty of bad batteries new off the shelf I used to work at auto parts stores. All it takes is a bad cell


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

Omg seriously people, I told y'all it wasn't the battery. It was the one connector I couldn't find where it went. Turns out it was beneath the starter, hidden. I plugged it and car started right up, with the same battery.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Steven jeffress said:


> Omg seriously people, I told y'all it wasn't the battery. It was the one connector I couldn't find where it went. Turns out it was beneath the starter, hidden. I plugged it and car started right up, with the same battery.


once you told me the battery voltage I was over the dead battery. I moved on to give you a place to start troubleshooting since I wasn’t physically there to see where the connector could have gone.

glad it was as simple as a missed plug to the starter.


----------



## Steven jeffress (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you brother, I really appreciate it. I'm a welder by trade but I couldn't afford to pay someone to do it. It's running a little rough but I think that's the purge valve and solenoid


----------

